# A Cupful Of Bokeh.



## digitalpimp (Dec 13, 2009)

Merry Christmas, you guys!








Feel free to visit my other thread:

::..::  Everyday People  ::..::

Thanks!:thumbup:​


----------



## Parkerman (Dec 13, 2009)

nice nice, thats pretty cool... I like it.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 13, 2009)

send that to starbucks, that would be a great add 

Cool shot. :thumbup:


----------



## Jankster (Dec 13, 2009)

^seriously. thats really cool. awesome shot


----------



## Moe (Dec 13, 2009)

Very cool. Do you care to share your lighting setup?


----------



## dak1b (Dec 14, 2009)

very cool pic. send it to starbucks and get sum star*BUCKS*!!!!


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 14, 2009)

LOVE IT.
Could definitely use a cup right about *now*!


----------



## digitalpimp (Dec 14, 2009)

@Parkerman
@Jankster
@IgsEMT

Thanks guys!  Glad you liked it.


----------



## digitalpimp (Dec 14, 2009)

@Atlas77
@dak1b

Seriously considering.  Provided I get to edit out my stupid name from the cup.


----------



## digitalpimp (Dec 14, 2009)

@Moe

Sure man. Here you go!

No moolah for a slave flash so I used a "slave emergency lamp" instead.


----------



## digitalpimp (Dec 29, 2009)

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Linkin (Dec 29, 2009)

Well done! It came out great   I really like it.  And thanks for sharing how you did it!


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 29, 2009)

Sell that crap to Starbucks! That's awesome!


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 31, 2009)

wow that could be a giftcard picture for them. excellent shot!


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 31, 2009)

Freaking sweet.
Good shot/concept man.....


----------



## digitalpimp (Jan 2, 2010)

Linkin said:


> Well done! It came out great   I really like it.  And thanks for sharing how you did it!




Thanks!  Anything for the bros and sis' on here.


----------



## digitalpimp (Jan 2, 2010)

Nikkor said:


> Sell that crap to Starbucks! That's awesome!



Lolz.  I will, I will.  Hopefully, they take it for next year's. :thumbup:


----------



## digitalpimp (Jan 2, 2010)

@Ub3rdoRK
@Dominantly


Thanks guys.  Really nice of you.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 2, 2010)

Love this shot, really creative!


----------



## digitalpimp (Jan 2, 2010)

Al-Wazeer said:


> Love this shot, really creative!




Thanks brother.


----------



## Moe (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey, sorry for the delay in thanking you for putting up your lighting setup. I would've never guessed. Impressive.


----------



## ajandnickysmom (Jan 5, 2010)

That's AWESOME!  Love that!  You seriously should sell that bad boy to starbucks!  NICE!


----------



## digitalpimp (Jan 6, 2010)

Moe said:


> Hey, sorry for the delay in thanking you for putting up your lighting setup. I would've never guessed. Impressive.




No worries mate.  Anything for the guys on here.


----------



## digitalpimp (Jan 6, 2010)

ajandnickysmom said:


> That's AWESOME!  Love that!  You seriously should sell that bad boy to starbucks!  NICE!




Thanks thanks.


----------



## ocular (Jan 7, 2010)

Awww dude what a creative talent you are :thumbup: I don't like the font though doesn't fit with the picture ( personally).


----------



## digitalpimp (Jan 7, 2010)

ocular said:


> Awww dude what a creative talent you are :thumbup: I don't like the font though doesn't fit with the picture ( personally).




Lolz.  Any input (good or bad) is very much appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## digitalpimp (Dec 20, 2010)

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year!


----------



## tissa (Apr 21, 2012)

I am yet to experiment how to do bokeh but here is my try bokeh | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
I did not use a flash because to be honest I am still not well versed in photographing with a flash. Will bokeh even be visible with a flash firing to the background?


----------



## andrewd09 (May 19, 2012)

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Silvermuir (May 19, 2012)

Like it a lot although i think starbucks would have a problem with the word coffee being cut off slightly if you sent it to them.


----------

